# Vorstellung "Flieg Neiko, flieg"



## Reggi (3. Dez 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich trau mich einfach mal, mein erstes Spiel vorzustellen.
Es ist zwar nicht komplett allein geschrieben, da ich mich doch sehr an das Tutorial von Quaxli geklammert habe, aber es auf jeden Fall schwehrer zu meistern.

Es geht darum, dass der Vogel den Blitzen auseichen muss. Und je länger das Spiel dauert, umso schnell und öfter gibt es neue Blitze. Außerdem bekommt der Vogel mehr Speed, je länger eine Richtungstaste gedrückt wird.
Als nächstes trau ich mich dann wirklich an etwas eigenes kleines ran. Hab dank dem Tutorial viel gelernt .
Freu mich über Meinungen.


----------



## Fab1 (3. Dez 2012)

Hi, 


habs kurz mal getestet. Erster Eindruck, es funktioniert. Ich finde es aber schöner, wenn das ganze Spiel etwas schneller wäre. Aber jedem das seine.

Ansonsten ist mir aufgefallen, der Kollisionsradius der Blitze mit dem Vogel ist zu groß. Es kollidiert bereits, obwohl noch kein Schnittpunkt erreicht wurde.

Wenn man nach dem Spiel auf "enter" klickt um das JOptionPane mit der Punkte Anzeige zu closen startet das Spiel sofort neu. Wahrscheinlich liegt der Neu Start vom Spiel in einem keyReleased Listener und deswegen wird beim drücken der JOptionPane geschlossen und beim los lassen gleich das Spiel gestartet.
Grundsätzlich stört mich die Funktion zwar nicht, denn was soll man sonst in dem Menü auch groß machen, aber ich denke es war nicht so gewollt, wenn doch, dann kannst diesen Satz ignorieren.


----------



## Reggi (16. Dez 2012)

Hallöchen,
jetzt kann ich endlich wieder antworten. Sorry bin die letzten Wochen im Umzugsstress gewesen.

Danke für die Kritik Fab.
Das mit dem Neustarten ist so gewollt. Eben wie du schon gesagt hast, man kann eh nichts machen im Menü.
Was meinst du mit schneller? Meinst du von der Fluggeschwindigkeit vom Vogel?
Hatte da auch schon dran gedacht, aber hab Angst, dass es dann auch wieder zu leicht wird. Bzw kann ich den Abstand, indem die Blitze kommen auch nicht ins Unendliche erhöhen.


----------



## Fab1 (16. Dez 2012)

Blitze sowie den Vogel. Ist halt meine Meinung. Mir war die Geschwindigkeit von Quaxlis Tutorial Game aber auch schon zu langsam. Aber ist momentan denke ich nicht das wichtigste und vor allem auch nur eine geringe Änderung.

Jedem das seine


----------



## Marco13 (16. Dez 2012)

Ja, "was Fab1 gesagt hat": Funktioniert, könnte aber schneller sein. Es muss ja nicht zu einem zweiten "Super Meat Boy" werden, aber ... ein bißchen mehr Action würde sich allein schon durch die natürliche Assoziation anbieten, die die meisten Menschen wohl mit einem "Blitz" haben


----------



## Reggi (16. Dez 2012)

LOL ja gut das stimmt wohl. Aber die werden ja immer schneller. Und das arme Vögelchen muss ja ne Chance haben .


----------



## Henriette (18. Dez 2012)

Och finde das Spiel echt witzig, auch wenn es mit der Schnelle noch ein bisschen hapert. Eine gelungene Arbeit für den Zeitvetreib ist es alle mal :toll:


----------

